# Is this enough for a silent cycle?



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

In my 10 gallon I have 2 java fern, 2 anubias, 4 amazon sword, 2 argentine sword, and hygrophilia spermata stems. I have read that these are not fast growing, so went today and got some java moss, hornwort and anacharis. I understand that these need to be actively growing for a silent cycle. But does it sound like I am on the right track?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah you're getting there! I would add some water wisteria if you can get it.

Four Amazon Swords?! You do know that they will get up about 1'8" or so, each varies. Same with the Argentine Sword. Just a warning, they will be fine for now but in the future they may not be so easy. They are also heavy root feeders so if you don't have anything like Eco-Complete or a soil based tank then you'll need Root Tabs is all 

Careful with Anacharis, it is a originally a cold water plant and will sometimes not do well in hotter temps if it hadn't been acclimated. If it was hanging out in a store tank then it will be totally fine, it may melt due to acclimating to your water chemistry but it will come back in a few weeks :-D

Also, do you mean Hygrophila Polysperma? Spermata doesn't come up when I search it.


----------



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

Ya, that it's polysperma, couldn't remember the name, but I knew it was a hygrophila sperma something...lol. I did get these at my local fish store(mom and pop) and they are totally reliable. The plants were in the tanks and looked healthy. I know the java fern and sword will get big. With my addiction the way it is, they probably won't be staying in that tank for long....

I do have root tabs for my swords and also use Seachem Flourish.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Great! Sounds like you've got it all down then! You definitely have enough for a Silent Cycle, not only do you want fast growers but slow growers are very beneficial as well so you should be good to go!


----------



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you for the advice! Got everything in and they are LOVING it! They are swimming in and out of everything! I think Rico especially loves the Hornwort on top. He usually sleeps on the bottom between plants but I'm excited to see where they will sleep now!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

woohoo!!! I'm glad everyone's happy!! Yeah, in my sorority, most of them pack themselves in the huge mother water sprite plant that I have, it's too cute to see them all sleeping in there ^_^


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Just be aware that you still need to test daily until the tank is cycled. Your cycle may be silent, and it may not.


----------



## jeano (Jul 1, 2013)

Thank you, VJM! I have been testing daily, and plan to do so. I really want to see what the levels are with the added plants. I know not to expect it right away, until they begin to grow. But excited to see what happens! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Awesome, sounds like you are all set. I have had tanks go both ways, kinda odd.


----------

